# Replacing Spark Plugs



## sam2539 (Aug 23, 2008)

Could someone help me with some instruction as to how I can change the 6 spark Plugs on my 2001 Maxima A33. Also if I need any special tools could you please advise. I have done 90000klm at the moment and would like to replace the Platinum Plugs shortly
Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## FrankPineapple (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, is very simple. The front ones are a breeze to do, but for the back ones is a bitch you need a 24 inch extension in order to be able to pull them out. Take off the engine cover and unplug the coils and then take out the plugs with the spark plug socket. If you can get a torque wrench use it if not just follow the instructions on the spark on how mucho to tighten.


----------



## leefitz (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's a link to a "how to" on changing spark plugs. Spark Plug / Ignition Coil Replacement

Good luck, it's time consuming job. Also, be sure to buy a new gasket for the intake manifold.


----------

